# Bumble foot?



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

Is this bumble foot? What do I do if it is, and what is it if it isn't?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like bumble foot to me. I haven't had any with it but I have read about it. It has to be cut out and removed in bad cases. This is a pretty good article on it. 
Good luck!
http://www.hobbyfarms.com/livestock-and-pets/how-to-treat-bumblefoot-in-chickens.aspx


----------

